
Ask HN: Is there a HN for other topics – and I don't mean PH or DN - dimodi9
I feel DN and PH are filled with too many images and random stuff, just links a &#x27;top&#x27; and a &#x27;new&#x27; area and great moderation like HN has.
======
nnn1234
who would start something like this purely for the data? PH,HN have power
issues and gatekeeper issues.

Building a version for Alpha-Beta stage products over all verticals with
crowdsourcing.

should be ready very soon.

------
iamwil
What's DN and PH?

~~~
dimodi9
Product Hunt and Designer News

~~~
iamwil
datatau.com and lobste.rs

